# ...Seriously.... Seriously...



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

the last one?? by the road? seriously? get a brain!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

HowClever said:


> the last one?? by the road? seriously? get a brain!


I know right?!!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

some people amaze me with their stupidity!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Can't see the videos cause I'm on my school laptop and server but it never fails to amaze me how stupid people can be.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

The kid in the first video deserved to be kicked. Sorry, but thats my opinion. He should have listened to his da.

The second one? Naughty, very naughty horse.

Third one? They are all a pack of idiots. Horse has more sense than the humans.


----------



## HorseRLife (Apr 21, 2010)

1st One = I think the same as you Draftrider
2nd One = VERY VERY BAD RIDE!!!! NOT THE HORSE!!!!
3rd One = IDITOS What do they think there doing?


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

I wouldn't blame it on his parents, his dad did say to stop. I bet the kid knows now not to do that. I know I didn't listen to my parents but I always learned my lesson in the end. Nor would I call him out for being stupid. We have all had our moments.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I must say, the idiot in the 3rd stayed on quite well though.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah these were just... :shock::? IMO lol. I know this might be mean but is the rider in the 3rd vid and gal or a guy??


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

lool stupid kid i listen to my parents/teachers when it comes to horses cause truethfully i'm afraid of doing somthin wrong and hurting myslef or the horse


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

dedebird said:


> lool stupid kid i listen to my parents/teachers when it comes to horses cause truethfully i'm afraid of doing somthin wrong and hurting myslef or the horse


Dito, when I was younger my trainer was always like "you are going to get kicked" or "you keep riding like that she is going to buck you off and stop beign so forgiving" LOL I didn't want to fall off. Your disply pic rocks btw.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Dartanion said:


> I know this might be mean but is the rider in the 3rd vid and gal or a guy??



I think a guy, but not really sure either. Hard to tell.

(This is coming from the person who was not sure if one of the people posted in the hot guy thread in the teen section was a guy or a girl, so I might not be the best person to answer.)


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I think a guy, but not really sure either. Hard to tell.
> 
> (This is coming from the person who was not sure if one of the people posted in the hot guy thread in the teen section was a guy or a girl, so I might not be the best person to answer.)


LOL when people tick me off on the road I (for some reason) always want to see what they look like. Then sometimes I'm like... you bloody... uuhh... IT!!!!:lol:


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

It's a guy riding the horse. And the road could easily be behind a fence and probably is. He's riding in a halter and they're goofing off and having fun - the horse really doesn't look all that troubled. Probably stupid for teaching her to buck, but I have a WAY bigger problem from the "abuse" factor with the second video then the third. TRAIN YOUR ANIMAL. There is no excuse for that sort of out of control behavior in the showring.

The first one is kind of iffy - yes, kids should learn, but WHY exactly are you video taping your child obviously about to get kicked? That's a big horse and a tiny fragile leg. Go find a miniature to kick him. I get if kids don't listen, but the dad tries ONCE to tell him "don't go behind" and kids flat out don't understand half the time - if I had a nickel for every kid over 7 I've told to hold their hand flat when feeding treats that curls their fingers up at the last second. I hope he wasn't seriously hurt, but that's a lousy way to teach your kid. That could have easily been a shattered kneecap and a disabled kid. I'm all for life lessons, but that just seemed like a pretty lousy delibrate setup.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

The parents in the first one were complete idiots. You could almost assume that its out of lack of knowledge about horses? lack of education about them.
As for the very last one. She deserved that. She's riding like a complete idiot and deserved what she got. I kind of wish, she had gotten actually hurt though. Would have maybe taught her a lesson.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

The first one? Kid, listen, and Dad, tell him WHY he has to listen and ENFORCE it!

Second? Rider's fault. Train your horse. A horse should be trained completely when he walks in the show ring!

Third? Way to ruin a horse, but whatever. Doesn't trouble me as much. And yes, it's a guy


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

First one, it's the parents fault. They continued filming instead of actually getting the kid out of the way. He's a little kid, he isn't going to listen!

Second one, riders fault. The horse was doing what my mare does and trying to keep bolting forward, pull to the side to get the control back! Not pull back! Stupid riders. 

Third one, just stupid kids screwing around. If the horse is bucking that much and broke there is something that needs to be done about it and that's not the way to do it. When he fell off he got a little less than he deserved.


----------

